# Gerbil lost top teeth



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone

am new to the forum but after a bit of advice. Took my gerbil Meg to the vets the other day as she didnt seem her normal self and it turns out she has lost her top teeth due to age (she's 3yrs old). She still has the bottom ones luckily. Need a bit of advice on what I should feed her. Some of the harder parts of her mix she cant eat and if I give her too much fresh food her droppings become v soft. have tried mushing up some weetabix for her but she wont touch it. unsurprisingly she can still manage her treats, the little minx!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

What kind of dry food does she have? If it's like a biscuit mix rather than a seed mix you could try soaking that into a mush?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't know about gerbils. But hamsters who have similar problems can have:
Baby food
Porridge made from water
Scrambled egg


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

What about blend her food, then add water to make it a paste? not sure. Good Luck!


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Cherpi said:


> What about blend her food, then add water to make it a paste? not sure. Good Luck!


I tried that with Storm, except I didn't make it into a paste. I used a cheap Argos blender and blended it with that, cost about £12. But you need to be careful with it as it is quite flimsy. Storm's food was blended enough for it to not need to be a paste. But if you do that, you will likely need some cotton pads or similar to wipe it from your gerbils eyes, as Storm didn't have the full use of her teeth, she just dipped her mouth in it and got the food that way, so some got into her eyes. My vet also prescribed Emeraid for her to bulk her up as she had lost weight. That was her favourite food, she really loved that. I put it in a spare watewr bottle for ease of use for her, and when it was time to take the water bottle out and clean it, she would cling onto it with her little paws.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Lady Sol said:


> Don't know about gerbils. But hamsters who have similar problems can have:
> Baby food
> Porridge made from water
> Scrambled egg


yea buying baby food did cross my mind, will pop into town tomorrow and pick some up. what i dont get tho is she can still bite her pumpkin seeds fine they are her favourite food and if i dont let go of it quick enough she pulls it straight out of my hand...how can she if the vet is right and she has no top teeth?


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Argent said:


> What kind of dry food does she have? If it's like a biscuit mix rather than a seed mix you could try soaking that into a mush?


think its called Gerry Gerbil - is all different bits in it. have also brought a hamster biscuit mix that the pet shop recommended as it can easily be crushed into v small bits, almost crumbs, and she quite seems to like that.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

just a quick update - have tried her on carrot baby food and she loves it! :001_smile:


----------

